# Grubhub: Changing address/banking info? App or web link?



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

OK gang....for the life of me I cannot figure out where I go to change my address that is listed on my app. Also, I want to check to make sure my banking info is correct. Where do I go to take care of those changes? I know I can update my phone number and photo on the app, but that's it.


----------

